# Summer Glau - 'Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles' season 1 2008 x26 poster & promos



## brian69 (14 März 2021)

​


----------



## Rolli (14 März 2021)

Hat schon was die Frau :thx:


----------



## Ludger77 (15 März 2021)

Klasse Bilder von Summer Glau!
War,`ne tolle Serie mit ihr, würde leider zu früh eingestellt.


----------



## ElCoyote (21 März 2021)

Danke für Summer!!
:thx::WOW:

Alles was nachher kam bzgl. Terminator, war nur mehr Schrott.


----------



## gismospot1909 (24 März 2021)

coole fotos. aber habe die serie nie gesehen


----------



## ElCoyote (11 Juni 2021)

Nachholen!!


----------



## gismospot1909 (12 Juni 2021)

coole Fotos. Serie leider nie gesehen


----------



## Punisher (12 Juni 2021)

tausend Dank dafür


----------

